# How you and the world have changed since you were born.



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2016)

Fascinating!  Very surprised to see world population has increased by 4.5 billion in my lifetime  Not my fault!  

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141016-your-life-on-earth


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 15, 2016)

For over half my life, TV started at 3:30 in the afternoon, and shut down at 11:30pm, telling you to go to bed.  I remember black and white TV.  According to Wikipedia, the web is half my age.  It's older than some of the adults I know.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> For over half my life, TV started at 3:30 in the afternoon, and shut down at 11:30pm, telling you to go to bed.  I remember black and white TV.  According to Wikipedia, the web is half my age.  It's older than some of the adults I know.


Hehe! Yes, B+W tv for me too growing up. In fact the world was in black and white - all the photos were B+W too!  It's a bit depressing when you have to scroll so far down the list to get to your year of birth!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2016)

Ralph - we had to stand up when telly finished, too, didn't we.   Remember what music they played?


----------



## Flower (Feb 15, 2016)

I am older than Milton Keynes apparently and would be 203 if I was living on Mercury


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 15, 2016)

A house fly my age would have a family of 24,451 generations  ...and in my life there have been 307 major eruptions - that must be the Metformin


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 15, 2016)

On Mercury I'm 204, on Neptune I ain't born yet. Neptune here I come.

We had colour photos in our house, but only cos dad painted them himself.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 16, 2016)

On saturn I am 1 and there have been 190 major volcanic eruptions since I was born (picked that one as I have alwyas been fascinated by volcanoes!)


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 16, 2016)

It says that I am the same age as Kyoto.  I suppose they must mean some kind of rebuilding thereof, as surely Kyoto was the capital of Japan (it's Japanese for "capital city") until the 16th century CE, when the capital was moved to Edo which was renamed Tokyoto ("eastern capital city"), although the latter name is usually shortened in English to Tokyo.

Also, for me at least the changes in sea level are shown as "+NaN" (Not a Number) -- oops.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 16, 2016)

Thinks that have changed in my lifetime:  well the buildings have got shorter, as have the adults.  The summers aren't as hot or long, nor the winters as snowy, the ice cream as excellent.


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 16, 2016)

253 on Mercury and a redwood has grown 23.95m. Must do something about all the house flies!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 16, 2016)

1.1 billion acres of woodland lost in my lifetime   I love trees, feel the need to plant things!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm 199 on Mercury and younger than Milton Keynes- do they still have the concrete cows?  And the population just keeps increasing!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 25, 2016)

I would say communicators like on Star Trek are now here. Except were more advanced than those.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 25, 2016)

And there was a moral to the tale at the end of Dixon of Dock Green


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 25, 2016)

I was born in 1946 the first type 1 diabetic I ever encountered was in 1967. The next T1 was myself in 1987. Now I find them everywhere even amongst people I never knew were T1. I dont know anybody who is T2 though except people on this forum. How the world has changed.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> I was born in 1946 the first type 1 diabetic I ever encountered was in 1967. The next T1 was myself in 1987. Now I find them everywhere even amongst people I never knew were T1. I dont know anybody who is T2 though except people on this forum. How the world has changed.


When I was diagnosed I discovered that a guy who I had been working with for 7 years was also Type 1 - I never knew!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2016)

It says my Heart has beaten 2 Billion times !   Am very pleased .  No wonder the body gets a hard time.   Good


----------

